

Burn Note - wyclif
https://burnnote.com/

======
ChuckMcM
And we believe that the notes are 'burned' because ? ...

That isn't a snark, it's a real challenge. If you create a service which
caters to 'burn after reading' levels of confidentiality, then one would
assume that such a service would attract valuable 'secret' information which
the owner of the service, if not legit, might exploit. While that does not
seem to be the case here, its a fundamental challenge of building services 'in
the cloud' that one is asked to trust with valuable data.

------
ruxkor
while the "spyglass" idea is nice, i'd prefer having at least some kind of
client encryption in order to avoid the trust issue mentioned by ChuckMcM.

ZeroBin (<http://sebsauvage.net/paste/>) did an excellent job regarding that
topic imo.

------
justinavery
It's a great idea but I would be very open and transparent about the deletion
policy for the notes.

